# need help leveling boss v plow



## gkp (Nov 2, 2008)

I just put a new 8.2 v plow on a brand new dodge and when the plow is all the way down resting in the v-back position ( not the scoop) the tip of the blade (front) is way too high and not touching the ground. What are the ways to adjust this blade to make sure it is level and all the blade is touching the ground........ is bringing the hitch higher the only way? the Manuel said put the hitch at 15.5 inches from the ground and that's where its at? any good ideas i would live to hear them.......thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

there is an adjustment wedge where the blade rests against the A frame. The manual should give better directions on adjusting.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Go to http://service.bossplow.com/Documents/msc04082.pdf Figure 3, parts 10A, 10B, 10C adjust the angle of the plow. those parts are a wedge that slides in or out to adjust the stop on the plow angle.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Move the truck forward a little with the plow down and it should sit right


----------



## gkp (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks plowmeister 
Should I adjust it while its atached to the truck? I understand the parts but how do I get that big bast+++ to move for me to level it out?


----------



## gkp (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll give that a try too...... not sure if it has moved forward yet or not?
Thanks grandview


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Your 15.5" measurement is only a starting point. Many times (on the vee's) you need to move it up or down one set of bolt holes to get the wings as close to the ground as possible in all blade positions..

The center bumper stop on the push frame (that plowmeister refereed to) is only to make a FINE TUNE adjustment. If it's way off, you make the adjustments with the mount height FIRST to get it close...then fine tune it with the bumper stop from there. 

Note: Before finalizing these adjustments make sure you have the truck set up as it will be run (ballast and or load in the rear) or else it will affect the scraping ability of the plow since it will change the pitch of the wings..


----------

